# Huffy Super Dragster?



## Parker (Apr 10, 2013)

I got this a while back because it was a 24" Muscle bike and I'm a big dude. Curious about the info behind it if anybody has some. I love the console shifter and the color. Needs some cleaning, adjusting and general sprucing up. I think the front wheel is wrong and I don't know about the seat.


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 13, 2013)

Very Cool Bike. What you have is a Grants badged Huffy Super Stock. The seat isn't correct but everything looks original. The front wheel is correct. It probably had a green Persons seat on it originally. The same kind of seat like a Schwinn stingray but tagged Persons. It is a 69 or older bike.


----------



## Stingman (Apr 13, 2013)

That is a cool bike! The longer frames on the Huffy muscle bikes looks sweet! With the wider bars I would have to date the bike between 1966-1969? The original seat maybe hard to find. I'd try Raleigh Ron for parts or information.


----------



## RailRider (Jun 21, 2013)

Wouldn't surprise me if that isn't the right seat. It is a Troxel seat and has a matching Troxel sissy bar. Could be that Grants came with a Troxel instead of the Persons.


----------

